# Fat Admiration Runs in the Family?



## squeezablysoft (Apr 10, 2017)

In case y'all didn't know, I like chubby folk. I have a brother with a 300+ lbs gf. Our grandma was fat from childhood, suggesting gramps might have been an FA too. We weren't raised together as I was adopted at nine month's old, so it seems possible that there could be something like an FA gene. Anyone else with relatives who are also blubber lovers?


----------



## Tracii (Apr 10, 2017)

Not that I know of because fat people don't run in our family.
I am the only really fat one in my family I know of.
I was always into fat guys in high school.
Idolized fat girls too there was just something about them.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 11, 2017)

It's an interesting question and one I've thought of from time to time.

My dad likes average-chubby sized women, but that is about as close as it gets to another FA in my family, at least as far as I know. I don't think anyone in my family would write off a person as a dating prospect because they were overweight, but their preferences are strongly towards 'average' sized partners. 

My mother in particular was always quite fatphobic and didn't approve very much of my 450 lb ex. Though he turned out to be a complete douchebag so maybe it wasn't his weight/appearance she didn't like.


----------



## liberator18 (Apr 12, 2017)

No, I am the only one as I know in my family. I think that if somewhere born fat human - somewhere also born his or her personal fat admirer)


----------



## Tad (Apr 12, 2017)

Nothing like fat admiration in my family as far as I can tell. A few heavier cousins married people who seem entirely fine with their bodies, so maybe some FA-in-laws? But not in my blood relatives.

This discussion has popped up here occasionally, and a few people seem to have it in their families, but most people here seem to be the only ones in their family that are that way. 

I suspect that the whole picture ends up being more complicated than just genetics or just environment, but quite possibly both can play a role.


----------



## daedal (Apr 12, 2017)

I have one cousin who is married to a ssbbw. Of course there are 22 of us so that may be no higher than the average incidence of fat admiration, which is a statistic I have always wondered about.


----------



## khrestel (Apr 15, 2017)

My brother is clearly a FA. My sister seems to be catching up with my size at her age even she started as a lot smaller kid and doesn't seem to mind. I love her shape  Three of my 10 cousins are married to a person of size. I've only talked about it with one of them, he admitted he enjoys chubby women. I've often felt it might somehow be connected to family. Mom and grandmom have yo-yoed between chubby and fat for as long as I can remember, so has my aunt. It felt natural and pretty in my youth (tho mom especially has always hated her size). None of my relatives has been as big as I at my biggest so I quite definitely have the strongest tendency.


----------



## TwoSwords (Apr 17, 2017)

squeezablysoft said:


> In case y'all didn't know, I like chubby folk. I have a brother with a 300+ lbs gf. Our grandma was fat from childhood, suggesting gramps might have been an FA too. We weren't raised together as I was adopted at nine month's old, so it seems possible that there could be something like an FA gene. Anyone else with relatives who are also blubber lovers?



The only one I can think of in my family who comes close is my mom, and in her case, it seems like more of a casual appreciation than full on FFAhood. My dad is thin; it's just that she's expressed to me that she sometimes likes hugging soft people, like me.

Apart from that, I have pretty good reasons to think I'm the only FA in my family.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 8, 2017)

I'm a SSBHM and also a FA!!! I learned some years ago that one of my grand grand parents was crazy about women with big legs. I thing fat admiration runs in the family is not only for being a latino!!!


----------



## fuelingfire (May 8, 2017)

I have seen this topic come up other places, and the consensus is mostly no. It's possible. I think would be more likely due to socialization than genetics.

I read a study a few years ago (sorry no reference here) about families with multiple children and which child is most likely to come out as gay. The highest frequency was if there was 2 children of the same sex, the younger child was more likely to be gay. The result were statistically significant. The theory put forward by the paper was that the younger child had positive feelings for the older sibling of the same sex that somehow translated into being gay.

Assuming that theory is true. If you grew up in a family that was very overt in fat admiration, it would be more likely to run in the family.

Having said that, I don't know any families like that.


----------



## Harley Rider (May 11, 2017)

No, only one in family who Loves SSBBWs, and I am hated and made fun of cause I do.


----------

